# Operation BBQ Ft. Campbell, north of Nashville



## Smokin' Brothers BBQ (Oct 10, 2008)

I am in contact with a Captain at Ft Campbell, and I'm hoping someone in this area can help set up a BBQ for his returning Troops. (I have 2 Deployment BBQ's set up for Ohio, I can't help with this one) This is short notice, he has 100+ returning Oct. 21, and 300+ a couple of weeks later. Please let me know if you can help. I will help anyway I can, I just can't be there.
David Waun 
smokinbrothersbbq at yahoo dot com 


Only two defining forces have ever offered to die for you: 1. Jesus Christ. 2. The American G.I. One died for your soul, the other for your Freedom.


----------

